# OHHH MI GOD ...I made a blooper with N FORCE 3



## freshseasons (Aug 4, 2004)

Arrrhhh I did a stupid thing....I got a Ancient Asus A7V266MX motherboard with Athlon 2600+ Barton processor...i dono how i ran that thing with the motherboard but ran i did...
  Anyway ofcourse the Pc used to hang at random times .. So thinking i got a really old MOBO i ordered a sparkling new nforce3 based Asus board.( I ordered it i dont have it right now coz i stay in NAGPUR and we need to order things from MUMBAI ).to actually run with Athlon 2600 Barton ..
  Now from this forum i read somewhere nforce 3 only supports Athlon 64 FX Processors.....
   Please tell me i read wrong and i dont need Athlon 64 Fx processor with it...Cheez can i run my old Barton on nforce 3 coz theres no way the dealer is gonna return the motherboard...Will i need to buy the costly ATHLON FX 64 .My board arrives 4 days later....
 ..........Die my ignorance ((((    :roll:


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 5, 2004)

Dude if u have a Nforce 3 based mobo then it is probably for a AMD 64 processor. Tell me the model no of the mobo and i will tell you if it's a Fx mobo or a vanilla AMD 64 mobo. Your mobo will be mostly out of the two :

K8N-E Deluxe in which case its a AMD 64 mobo 
and 
SK8N in which case you are doomed, it's a AMD 64 FX mobo.


----------



## aadipa (Aug 5, 2004)

nForce 3 is for 64 bit Athlons (64 & FX 51/53)
nForce 2 is for 32 bit Athlon XPs (including Barton)
nForce 1 was for older Athlon XPs

u cannot use 32 bit CPU with board made for 64 bit & vice versa.


----------



## techno_funky (Aug 5, 2004)

well here is the links from thier official site to confirm that 

SK8n: *www.asus.com/products/mb/socket940/sk8n/overview.htm

K8N-E: *www.asus.com/prog/spec.asp?m=K8N-E Deluxe&langs=01

looks like trouble


----------



## TheMask (Aug 5, 2004)

yep, as suggested above, why dont u tell us the model number of the board u have ordered and we'll tell u how big a trouble u r in


----------



## akshayt (Aug 5, 2004)

what was the cost of that mobo


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 5, 2004)

Duhhhh Are there actually 2 versions of 64 Athlon Processor....i mean whats difference with 64 mobo and 64 FX mobo ??
  I dono the model of the motherboard i ordered   coz i ordered it on the faith of my Stupid Dealer...from Mumbai...But that thing will cost me 5800 Rupees...
   What is the price difference between Athlon 64 and Athlon 64 FX ? How wide is the performance difference....? 
   Inshort in how much deep in a hole i am....
     How much does the above processors costs...???
      Help a poor person who is on the verge of becoming more poor on this mistake.....!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amitsaudy (Aug 5, 2004)

freshseasons said:
			
		

> Duhhhh Are there actually 2 versions of 64 Athlon Processor....i mean whats difference with 64 mobo and 64 FX mobo ??
> I dono the model of the motherboard i ordered   coz i ordered it on the faith of my Stupid Dealer...from Mumbai...But that thing will cost me 5800 Rupees...
> What is the price difference between Athlon 64 and Athlon 64 FX ? How wide is the performance difference....?
> Inshort in how much deep in a hole i am....
> ...


Dont think NForce3 board is available that cheap.


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 5, 2004)

freshseasons said:
			
		

> Duhhhh Are there actually 2 versions of 64 Athlon Processor....i mean whats difference with 64 mobo and 64 FX mobo ??
> I dono the model of the motherboard i ordered   coz i ordered it on the faith of my Stupid Dealer...from Mumbai...But that thing will cost me 5800 Rupees...
> What is the price difference between Athlon 64 and Athlon 64 FX ? How wide is the performance difference....?
> Inshort in how much deep in a hole i am....
> ...



Dunno how you got a nforce3 @ 5.8k. The AMD 64 2800+ will cost you around 8k while the AMD 64 FX are in higher ranges around 35k to 40k. So i guess the AMD 64 would be a better deal.


----------



## techno_funky (Aug 5, 2004)

hi there well i dont think that returning the mobo would be a problem just tru pursuvading him tell him your mistake 
by my experience i guess you will have to make a trip here to mumbai and coax him in giving a good ol compatible mobo to ur current processor


----------



## aadipa (Aug 6, 2004)

i think its nForce 2 mobo @ 5.8
nForce 3 are higher, hope u r saved


----------



## akshayt (Aug 6, 2004)

nforce 3 comes @ twice the cost


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 6, 2004)

Hey strange but reading all your replies i called up the seller and he was pretty admant it being an nforce3 motherboard from ASUS.. He's asked me to wait till tomorrow as its arriving tomorrow . Moreever he gave me the model no too...ASUS SK8N nvidias nForce3 Pro 150...send Via GATI Courier Mumbai......The local dealer is Foreign Computer ,Bajaj Nagar, VRCE , Nagpur (MH)who procurred it from me...from Mumbai stockist. 
   NOW reading your replies this gets me in a fix....If as u say nforce 3 MOBO is costly    i am gonna sell it in local market. Since i get it at 5800 Rs can you tell me what price is better for me to sell so i can earn a cool profit.
  See i really dont have 30K to 40K for Cpu as some of your have suggested..All Stupid me did was ask the price of the MOBO nforce3 and since seller said 5800 was it , i paid the sum and ordered the Board...Until i released the mess i am in...
    Geeee GOD help me with this Mess... :roll:


----------



## TheMask (Aug 6, 2004)

or... u can couple that mobo with a A64 2800+ (socket 754). The CPU wont cost u more than 8500 bucks. And u'll not have to upgrade for a couple of years 

And, that mobo costs that much only. No point in trying to sell at higher price.


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 6, 2004)

WOw , THEMASK Thanks , I think i will do just that...people really scared me when they said the MOBO Costs twice nforce2 and i am not getting nforce3 at that price....and i will need a really expensive processor..
   I think u are better informed    
    Anyway    I will just do what you said.....
   Hmmmm Any one with other opinion ....!!!!!! :roll:


----------



## techno_funky (Aug 7, 2004)

yaa one opinion 
THTS A SPACE FOR A 90x90 AVTAR 
NOT A WALLPAPER


----------



## Naga (Aug 7, 2004)

techno_funky said:
			
		

> yaa one opinion
> THTS A SPACE FOR A 90x90 AVTAR
> NOT A WALLPAPER


lol, bang on target!!!


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 7, 2004)

Ya freshseasons u better be well informed abt the avatar size ..........

@TheMask: The SK8N supports only the Opteron and the AMD 64 FX series both of which are socket 940. How will this dude install a socket 754 AMD 64 on it ??


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 7, 2004)

Yup Blade_Runner , This dude is not going to install Athlon 940 Scoket Pro...coz this Dude aint got that much money to splash on 30k above processor......But funny huh......That this MOBO costs just 5800 K and its processor will cost above 30k.... Isnt that much difference , i figured mobo and Processors have some good price equality ...but this thing is too great a difference.  
     You sure i'm getting this MOBO at right price.....!!!!!!!!

           PAls CHEERS  i removed the Avataar...actually i thought i was stuck with this stupid nick ANALOGUE NOVICE after my nick and putting up a good Avataar will remove it...seems its stuck with me....on second note ...Can it be removed...can't i get digitized like most of you.....


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 7, 2004)

freshseasons said:
			
		

> Yup Blade_Runner , This dude is not going to install Athlon 940 Scoket Pro...coz this Dude aint got that much money to splash on 30k above processor......But funny huh......That this MOBO costs just 5800 K and its processor will cost above 30k.... Isnt that much difference , i figured mobo and Processors have some good price equality ...but this thing is too great a difference.
> You sure i'm getting this MOBO at right price.....!!!!!!!!
> 
> PAls CHEERS  i removed the Avataar...actually i thought i was stuck with this stupid nick ANALOGUE NOVICE after my nick and putting up a good Avataar will remove it...seems its stuck with me....on second note ...Can it be removed...can't i get digitized like most of you.....



I havent checked for the price of the SK8N so i am not quite sure. But it's either that ur vendor is stupid o he is sendin u the wrong mobo, did u get the mobo yet ? 

Also the label "analogue novice" depends on the post count...so u can't change it. The more posts u have the higher u will progress. And u can resize ur avatar and put it up, no probs with that.


----------



## TheMask (Aug 7, 2004)

blade_runner said:
			
		

> @TheMask: The SK8N supports only the Opteron and the AMD 64 FX series both of which are socket 940. How will this dude install a socket 754 AMD 64 on it ??


Right on mate. I just looked at the price and even though i saw the model number, i just assumed it was a socket 754 board. I still cant believe u get a socket-940 board that cheap!!!



			
				freshseasons said:
			
		

> I think u are better informed


lol.. i am not as well informed as u think mate.. i screwed up.. sorry .. Blade is right. that mobo wont support the socket-754 CPU i had mentioned in my earlier post. Hey, why dont u wait for the board to arrive and then let us know.. coz i still cant believe the price for the Asus SK8N to be soooo low!!


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 8, 2004)

Well Guys since today being sunday i will definatly get the board on monday....i confirmed this up with the Gati and the Docket ( parcel Courier ) number given by the seller is right....so alteast something is on the way...
   Anyway i will do one thing .........! I will surely tell u if the Board is Nforce3 one and i will do one more than...i will post the Address and phone number of the dealer so u too can get the card from him Directly from Mumbai....
       See yaaa till Monday.....TaTa


----------



## aadipa (Aug 8, 2004)

waiting till monday ........................


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 9, 2004)

Well Guys !!!!! I have a good news and a bad one for you.........
  The good news is the board has arrived and its the same board...So now i gotta hunt for Athlon 64 Processor....
             But The bad news is the price of the board is really that....i just happened to search for baazee and there i found the board i got is just the right price...   no real bargain or good deal i got there ....just follow this link to the baazee.....the post is about the processor but just scroll down and u will find the question and answer section where the seller clearly mentions the price of the board in the same category....viz GA KA 8V 800 and MSI K8N for around the same price...
         So the final output is though i got the board i didint actually get the profitable deal as i thoguht....anyway one thing i quite clear....we really overestimate the price ....the technology we think is pricey may not always be...one gotta hunt...


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 9, 2004)

LOL ! Whatchu gonna do now mate ?


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 9, 2004)

Ok First things first......... Heres the link to the baazee sitei forgot to add
*www.baazee.com/jsp/BidForm.jsp?Trade_TradeId=26597839
   So see i didint get any great bargin.....
         Now i am left with these wierd things .....
 1) Amd Athlon 2600 +XP ( Barton )
 2) A Stupid A266Mx ( Very incompatible even after updating the bios ) Asus 
     Board
 3) 512 ( 266 Mhz ) Ram......
          And to add to the tormoil.....
 4) A Brand new nforce 3 Board From Asus... ( With no processor or Chance of Adding one in near future )
  5) And yes a lot of disappointment........
           I asked my local delear to sell my old Athlon board but he says its too old ; will get me only 500 Rupees and the New nforce3 he says its too new For Nagpur...noone is gonna buy it for next 3 months...here....  
           Hmmmm anyone with Lottery Ticket


----------



## aadipa (Aug 10, 2004)

well try to sell both ur boards in Bazar Section
and get nForce2 based board from ASUS or MSI. couple it with 2*256MB 333MHz DDR RAM in dual channel and get a good AGP card.


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeah ! Try ur luck in the bazaar section or try bazee too.....


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 10, 2004)

These are all the wierd things i have got with me besides the above.....right now...Think someone will buy em'....
   1) Geforce 2 Mx 100/200 64 Mb Sd Ram
   2) Gigabyte Ati Radeon 9200 se 128 DDR 
   3) NVidia Geforce FX 5700LE 128 ( Not selling it coz using it right now )
   4) Creative Soundblaster 4.1 Live Value 
   5) Creative Soundblaster 5.1 Live DE
   6) Creative Audigy 2 ZS ( Not selling coz using it )
   7) Internal Motorola Cipset Modem
   8) D-link Ethernet 10/100 mb card...
             The things i have accumulated since years coz i dont got good mind on my head....see i dont sell my old stuff and if u follow u will get my tread of buying...i dont buy the latest...middle -high stuff....like Geforce FX 5700 but LE version which is ok...but not Ultra....
   Anyway i will try whatever u said....thanks Cheers


----------



## akshayt (Aug 10, 2004)

the 250 chipsets are expensive.,yours is a 150 chipset,crap.


----------



## prathapml (Aug 18, 2004)

Atleast you can be happy that you have a reason to upgrade to 64-bit tech.....


----------

